# Looking for a Bluray player



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I just bought myself a Panasonic DMP-BD85K blueray player after reading good review of it here and it is apparently almost as good as most Oppo player to upscaling DVD. So far I love it. Now the birthday of my Dad is comming in a month and were looking to buy him a blueray player too since he just got it's first HD tv and he has an old phillips DVD player that don't even have any HDMI connection.

My budget is sub 150$ Canadian wich put me in the DMP-BD65 price range. There is currently the DB60 that is on liquidation at futureshop. I'm wondering if it's really worth it to get the BD65 or the BD60 is still a great player. My dad don't have fancy home theater system and while he enjoy watching movie time to time he's not a crazy cinephile.

Also mine is DVIX and my dad need that since he has a lot of family movie recorded on DVD that are .avi or .mpeg encoded so it must be able to read those.

Is there any best band for the buck in those price range or Panasonic are kind of the best you can get for that price? You guy seem's to love the Panasonic line here so that why I got that.

Thank You
Steeve


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Samsung BD-C5500 is on sale for $129, does DVIX and has decent reviews.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=20e94a6ad6ee8b7e8c3a42c027f6049aen02


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I will look for that one. It even come with a movie wich is great.


----------

